# Cleaning face shields and how to make them fog free



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

I will admit I'm a novice to many things and as it's turning cold and I'm spending time trying to turn some items in the shop, unheated, I face shield is fogging up tremendously, and I got friction finish on it. Any suggestions on how to clean the plastic face shield and then try and render it anti-fog. I know some plastics will cloud up with some cleaners. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Cold shop, warm face, and you keeping a shield in front of you. Heat is gonna work a lot more efficiently than wiping the glass. Warm the air on the outside of the mask, and your problem goes away.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Drier sheets seem to work fairly decent to prevent fogging. Cheers!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

A quick search on Amazon lists several producs that might be worth more research. I haven't tried any of these .


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

One trick to preventing fog is a layer of wax on inside. Carnauba wax was my favorite as it lasts a little longer than dryer sheets.

If located outside, far away from hard wax in shop, say skiing or felling trees in winter; try Chap-stik lip balm. Use the cheap stuff, not the fancy soft skin kind. Smear some on the entire surface, then use a clean cloth to buff it out. 
Ends up leaving behind a very thin oil/wax film, which prevents fog forming. Note that even with wax, or lip balm; if the humidity under the face mask is high enough that it has a dew point below outside temp, you get rain drops running down the lenses. BUT THEY WON'T FOG! 
YMMV


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The drier sheet tricks works well, but make sure it's one that has been through a load of clothes, some of them can really be messy when wiped across plexi. This works for your safety glasses as well.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Might want to look at some products that are made for ski goggles. Another possible solution may be to preheat the shop before you go out and you may want you preheat the face shield too but don't get the heat source to close or you may distort the view.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Before all these anti fog products came on the market we used glycerin on our diving masks. I still use it. I've never found anything better. You can buy a small bottle at the pharmacy that lasts for years. Last bottle I bought at Wal Mart pharmacy.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Here is what I carry but it may just be glycerin by another name. It is called Cat Crap

https://www.amazon.com/EK-10003C-Cat-Crap/dp/B002ZNA488


----------



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. I have carnauba wax and drier sheets, glycerin, lip balm and cat crap will be next.


----------

